# Any colleges near riding in France?



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll be graduating high school in a year or two and am starting to kinda gather ideas of where I want to go. I think I'd like to go to school for probably engineering or something over in France or another european country and then probably live there after I graduated. Any recommendations? I'd like it to be near mountains as I'm an avid downhiller but any cycling is good cycling. I also snowboard in the winter so thats a big factor also. 

Is there anything good in Angers? For some reason I just love that town and would like to possibly live there in the far future. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Ripzalot (Jan 13, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> I'll be graduating high school in a year or two and am starting to kinda gather ideas of where I want to go. I think I'd like to go to school for probably engineering or something over in France or another european country and then probably live there after I graduated. Any recommendations? I'd like it to be near mountains as I'm an avid downhiller but any cycling is good cycling. I also snowboard in the winter so thats a big factor also.
> 
> Is there anything good in Angers? For some reason I just love that town and would like to possibly live there in the far future. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks.


If you are an avid downhiller and snowboarder, you might want to look for something a little closer than Angers. That's a hell drive to the Alps! Grenoble would be a better city for you. Big city, lots of industry, so more job options. An hour (or less) drive to some of the best ski resorts in the Alps. BTW, do you speak fluent french? You might want to if you want to live/work in France. Otherwise it will be difficult and your job opps will be severely limited.

Alternatively, consider Switzerland. I live/work here and there is no language problem. Most big companies (especially technical) speak Engish in the workplace. Lower taxes than France or any other euro country. Crime is low. Standard of living is high. And more than a dozen ski resorts within and hour or two from where I live.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Ripzalot said:


> If you are an avid downhiller and snowboarder, you might want to look for something a little closer than Angers. That's a hell drive to the Alps! Grenoble would be a better city for you. Big city, lots of industry, so more job options. An hour (or less) drive to some of the best ski resorts in the Alps. BTW, do you speak fluent french? You might want to if you want to live/work in France. Otherwise it will be difficult and your job opps will be severely limited.
> 
> Alternatively, consider Switzerland. I live/work here and there is no language problem. Most big companies (especially technical) speak Engish in the workplace. Lower taxes than France or any other euro country. Crime is low. Standard of living is high. And more than a dozen ski resorts within and hour or two from where I live.


 Thanks for the suggestions. I'll definitely look into them. I've been in French at school for the past 7 years and am pretty fluent at the moment and will become more in the next two years of high school. Would it be really expensive for an american to go to school in france/switzerland? Switzerland would be awesome as well. Also, oculd you provide the URLs to some colleges in switzerland?

Also, do you know much about the immigration process? lol.

Thanks.


----------



## Richard85 (Sep 18, 2004)

Ripzalot said:


> If you are an avid downhiller and snowboarder, you might want to look for something a little closer than Angers. That's a hell drive to the Alps! Grenoble would be a better city for you. Big city, lots of industry, so more job options. An hour (or less) drive to some of the best ski resorts in the Alps. BTW, do you speak fluent french? You might want to if you want to live/work in France. Otherwise it will be difficult and your job opps will be severely limited.
> 
> Alternatively, consider Switzerland. I live/work here and there is no language problem. Most big companies (especially technical) speak Engish in the workplace. Lower taxes than France or any other euro country. Crime is low. Standard of living is high. And more than a dozen ski resorts within and hour or two from where I live.


that sounds awesome, could you tell me about the immigration process to switzerland? and how many months of the year can you ride there?


----------

